Is it possible to find remote job on F#? - OlegLeonov
======
soulbadguy
Why are you set on F# as opposed to any Functional languages in general?

------
ThePawnBreak
It's hard enough getting a remote job or an F# job, I doubt doing both at the
same time will be easier.

